# 5-10-04 Report



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit the river by myself, took some frozen skips and old shad for bait. Caught some hybrids on a shallow runner shadrap and on cutbait too. Caught a few channel cats, one blue & one flathead. No big fish. Here's a better hybrid-full size  








Here's a double...small flathead and a nice bluecat. Those blues are so much prettier than those ugly channelcats !


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll post more tonight when I get time....
This channel cat had a big head & a skinny body, in fact all the channel cats were underfed.......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like another great day on the river for ya. Well done


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job Jim nice fish!I guess we all need to feed the fish more  so they are not as skinny.Maybe next time one of those real fat blues.Daryl


----------



## lillmackfish (May 10, 2004)

nice fish mrfish. it looks like you had a good day.that looks like a real nice hybrid there


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

im going to try my hardest to hit atwood saturday does anyone know if the eyes are hitting yet what about crappies and white bass? any info would help or does anyone suggest another lake i can catch some decent saugeye let me know maybe we can meet up


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This was the first fish of the day, on the 2nd spot. Caught on a shallowrunner shadrap. I caught several hybrids, about 1/2 dozen, some on cutbait, some on the shadrap, none on jigs.  








The channelcat above was the 1st catfish, then the double was the 2nd & 3rd. Here is the fourth....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the 5th cat.....channelcat








Got a few more hybrids........








Moved because a storm was whipping up downstream of me, high cool winds too.








I parked by the old lockhouse to wait it out.








Don't think you can fish it from the bank unless maybe if you're a student at Thomas Moore-who owns it now. (KY side)
Here's what it was looking like *above me...*   
That prompted me to leave asap for the ramp. It was cleared up by then, but I trailered my boat & got hit by a few drops and intermitent rain on the way back home.








As always, you can view a larger version in my photo gallery (click) .


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice cats if ya wear a size 5 shoe................LOL !!! DA KING


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys look like you are having more than your share of fun. I've been to the river to fish once, maybe twice in my life. Both times that was for fishing for bass. 
You guys definitely have your own cool thing going on, I gotta say.


----------

